# Schwinn Hornet Deluxe 1951



## Driftpr (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2018)

Very Nice. I thought the name Deluxe Hornet came to being in 1955 when there were two versions of the Hornet being offered.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Very Nice. I thought the name Deluxe Hornet came to being in 1955 when there were two versions of the Hornet being offered.



This my first bicycle at the time I restored it didn’t have to much knowledge on them


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2018)

The 1951 B19 was a deluxe model. Schwinn just called it equipped. Wonder why it took em years before they used the word Deluxe.


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 16, 2018)

Hornets!!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Very Nice. I thought the name Deluxe Hornet came to being in 1955 when there were two versions of the Hornet being offered.




 The 'trfindley' catalog and brochure examples surely support you statement; checking 1951-1955. That chain-guard decal is first seen in 1955 catalog as well...


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice redo.


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 777370



ohhhh - I like that sign, "Grumpy Hour 7am - 10am"...kinda short but a great idea!


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 26, 2019)

*This my first bicycle the one that started my collection didn’t know much at that time so I did my best into the restoration of it.























*


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 1, 2019)

Love it!
That's a grail bike for me.


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2019)

Outstanding. Love the green


----------



## TieDye (Mar 1, 2019)

That is very nice!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Mar 1, 2019)

Beautiful!
Nothing new under the sun, 67 years ago the green new deal hornet was born.[emoji16]

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 3, 2019)

Wow, that is beautiful! You’ve inspired me to make my next build a blue and ivory version of this.
Time to start collecting parts!
I don’t have any problems with folks building a bike that isn’t accurate to any actual Schwinn model or year.
The purists amuse me.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Wow, that is beautiful! You’ve inspired me to make my next build a blue and ivory version of this.
> Time to start collecting parts!
> I don’t have any problems with folks building a bike that isn’t accurate to any actual Schwinn model or year.
> The purists amuse me.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Apr 11, 2020)

Nicely done.  I have a 52 "Deluxe" Hornet in the same color scheme under works right now.  Just waiting for an all-clear so I can get the (painted) wheels pinstriped.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 11, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 1171629
> 
> View attachment 1171630
> 
> ...




Great job! Your bike is what inspired me to build this one.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 11, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> Great job! Your bike is what inspired me to build this one.
> View attachment 1172314
> 
> View attachment 1172315
> ...



Nice enjoy your ride


----------

